# Low Fat Low Sugar Ice Cream



## ChefSherm (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello all,

I have a client that is requesting low fat, low sugar "ice cream". I have done some research that suggests at 2% fat, 5% starch can be used to substitute for fat however I cannot find any research that addresses both low fat and low sugar. Does anyone have guidance they would be willing to share and also starch they prefer to use?

Thank you!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Rice starch, ie. cooked rice pureed is a trick the Italians have been using for quite a while.

“Low sugar” is trickier since you need the sugar to prevent the mix from freezing solid. You could b.s. your way through by using honey or fruit pastes like raisin or prune.


----------



## Belly72 (Jan 11, 2021)

ChefSherm said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a client that is requesting low fat, low sugar "ice cream". I have done some research that suggests at 2% fat, 5% starch can be used to substitute for fat however I cannot find any research that addresses both low fat and low sugar. Does anyone have guidance they would be willing to share and also starch they prefer to use?
> 
> Thank you!


Glycerine helps to keep it soft.


----------



## Bukela (Apr 12, 2021)

Have you checked into ice cream stabilizers? Check out Modernest Pantry, it may help.


----------



## Aldente (Apr 26, 2012)

I did some looking into this. Apparently there are a few things you can do that help with the texture and consistency.

Churn the ice cream longer. A few minutes of extra churning will help break up the crystals into smaller pieces.
Use cornstarch in your base cream. Just a tablespoon or so. This will help thicken the cream without adding extra fat.
Add alcohol. Alcohol will not freeze and keeps the ice cream from getting too hard, as @foodpump describes. Only 3 tablespoons of 40 proof per quart. Use vodka if you don't want to interfere with the ice cream's flavor.


----------

